# TCG Set Lists



## Severus Snape (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, of course there are those who can't wait to know the cards in the latest set of Pokemon TCG so here is a thread for those who want to post their guesswork.


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm not quite sure what you're getting at but I think Pokebeach has that covered...? Not many people on here play TCG seriously from what I've seen, as well.


----------



## Severus Snape (Apr 24, 2010)

From as far as I know, I don't think PokeBeach has that kind of thread yet (I was a member there quite recently) but I think PokeGym has some guesswork threads.


----------



## surskitty (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeaaaah this isn't a forum that's big on TCG.

I love the Pokémon tcg, but only up until Wizards of the Coast stopped printing it.  ... Which, disturbingly enough, is now around eight years ago.


----------



## Severus Snape (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, I personally think the DPPT cards were the best. HGSS seems to go back to the old days with WoTC.

I suppose that Unleashed is the strangest set ever so since I have predicted the majority of cards wrong, I've decided not to post - 90 cards, Magmortar is 2/90... and so on with all sorts of crazy stuff...


EDIT:

The cards in the set have a crazy order. Seriously, how did Jirachi ever become 1/90?


----------

